
SpaceX Falcon 9 vs. ISRO’s Reusable Launch Vehicle - signa11
https://medium.com/@rsn/spacex-falcon-9-vs-isros-reusable-launch-vehicle-c52d4d56f87d#.2ymtsfkcu
======
mpbm
Yeah, but...

...SpaceX is not developing launch vehicles for Earth. They're developing
launch vehicles for Mars and bootstrapping by using them on Earth. So all of
these comparisons are off-base because they're so short sighted.

